# surge is fake , i drove hours today chasing surge areas whe i get there they disappear



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

its like cat and mouse ... slick uBer


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> its like cat and mouse ... slick uBer


Stay in a busy are where there are few drivers. That way, the surge will come to you.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You lost me at “chasing surge”.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, don't chase surge. That's a waste of time. If you find yourself in a surge area, it's ok to reject non surge rides while you try for a surge ride, but NEVER make a special trip towards a surge area. It'll be gone by the time you get there. Your car added to the pool of available drivers dissipates the surge, so you are killing the surge by driving towards it.

I see this all the time. I'll complete a trip into a surge area, and within seconds the surge lessens because my car is now available.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

you are making it go away by chasing it. it's an algorithm, not a conspiracy.

it would be written something like this, in a way that a computer understands:

if the average number of calls for a 2 mile radius at 3:59 pm = 4, and the number of cars in the area = 3, then "surge". 

the minute you drive into that 2 mile radius, you have cured the deficit i.e. killed the surge 

i can turn the app on during rush hour and drive across 1-10 Westbound, and watch the thing light up immediately behind me across the whole interstate. if i were to put it in reverse it would go away.

Either that, or you're not paranoid and they really are out to get you.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Chasing Surge.......LOLOLOLOLOL.

I remember my first day driving...


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You never read any of the threads on surge before posting here, have you? 

The surge disappears because you and about 50 of your fellow drivers just chased it down to nothing. That is why all of those threads say "Don't chase the surge!" You need to learn how to anticipate the surge and be there as it happens. Find a place where you can sit offline for a few minutes and wait for your area to blossom.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Watch the rider app, your not the only one to chase the surge, I think it’s funy they all head that way, I wait and surge comes to me since all those drivers left area,


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Chasing surge was a foolish thing to do even back when surge was a real thing.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Go to the chalkboard and write 500 times:

I will never chase surge again
I will never chase surge again
I will never chase surge again

We will assume your brand new. Learn young Jedi. If you ever do that again you deserve what you get.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

HAHA HA Surge welcome to one of many lies!


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

meanwhile someone at uber HQ is watching you on his map and howling in laughter.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't listen to these hooligans. You see a surge 15 miles away? You chase that ***** down!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Stay in a busy are where there are few drivers. That way, the surge will come to you.


If you're lucky and the app actually works and SHOWS other drivers.

I've looked on the pass app (second phone) and my own car was not even shown. I called Uber ******s/support and they said that passenger app doesn't show real time car location.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Panjnyguy said:


> its like cat and mouse ... slick uBer


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Also be mindful of the area you're chasing the surge. Plenty are places where pax are cheap and cancel a trip if surge exists. You may be in a cheapo pax desert and sit all night in high surge clouds...only to get nothing.


----------



## LADriverUberLyft (Sep 25, 2017)

Texie Driver said:


> you are making it go away by chasing it. it's an algorithm, not a conspiracy.
> 
> it would be written something like this, in a way that a computer understands:
> 
> ...


Very nice explanation

I stopped going to surge areas due to uber app in numerous times would fade the surge as I get close to the surged area.

They only surge it to make drivers go that area, which is a very nasty business model that will catch on with all other drivers and they will stop going to surge areas.

For the time being, yes they are fake and a joke and uber company should be ashamed to create such a bad business model that disappoint lots of drivers and build a mistrust relationship between Uber company and uber drivers through that kind of bad app misleading feature.

The right ethical thing for Uber to do is
1_ keep current feature to surge the area to attract drivers to fill the riders requests demand

2_ implement an additional surge feature to guarantee that surge price when driver gets to the surge area after a driver accepts a request to drive to the surge area considering a close distance to drive to the surge area


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Chasing surge was a foolish thing to do even back when surge was a real thing.


Define 'real'.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Please leave the surge area to the drivers looking to make money. Better you stay in your saturated area and post on UP.net all day= super fun. Why grab surge fares when you can like threads on tipping or 1 staring pax all day long.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do NOT think your Surge chasing was in vain !.

Rohit, Bubbles,Singh and THE " Crew" back at Bhopal had Hours of Amusement !

Everytime they created a false surge, you chased it !

They Laughed and Laughed !
You made their day.
Great for Morale !


----------



## Skyislimit (Aug 29, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> its like cat and mouse ... slick uBer


LOL u still chase em? Don't unless it's really close to you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Define 'real'.


When it was dependent on how many pax and drivers had the app open for use in an area.

When you could see the cloud, go offline and drive to it (only if close!), turn on the app when the color was deep enough (or before it lightened too much for you) and get a ride at or close to the rate showing on the map.

When surge was used as a price negotiation between riders and drivers. What's the highest rate the pax was willing to pay, and what's the lowest the driver is willing to accept.

When the pax was the driver's customer, and Uber was just the facilitator connecting them, and taking a fee for doing so.

That was real surge. Back before all this upfront pricing nonsense designed so Uber could skim instead of taking a fair percentage.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> whe i get there they disappear



What disappears??


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Surges are almost like a mirage. Make sure you stay hydrated while driving.


----------

